# WOW, and double WOW, total pg. 31



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2008)

It is the annual 2008 CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks!!









Please continue to read the entire post, it will only take a few minutes of your time and it is greatly appreciated! Thank you so much.





Why $3? Because it is only 3 weeks until Thanksgiving, and what better way to show our thanks of being able to enjoy these wonderful little horses than helping to contribute to a cause that works extremely hard and especially this year, needs so much financial help.

Main reason for the $3, because it is a dollar amount most can contribute. Yeah, we really JUST want $3. While many charities ask for a $50 or $100 donation, a dollar beyond what many can do, we only want $3 at a time.

And before you question how successful it would be, over the years it has been very successful! One year raising close to $5000. $6000 is only 2000 $3 put together. There has to be a first $3, then a second, and so on.

There are currently 5400 Lil Beginning members. I realize some are not on the forum any more, but still, we will say 5000 members, at $3 a piece, that is $15,000








*Please* continue to read on, please, I hope I haven't lost you just yet!

The first year I did this, this is year 4, I missed last year due to husband being very ill, I can not even begin to tell you how many people told me it would never work. Soooo the wrong thing to tell me.






I love a challenge. I was told it was just too simple. Well, this simple little thing works and has proven to work.

People do want to help, sometimes what charities ask for is too much. By the $3 we allow all to be able to contribute, many who couldn't other wise, all adding up, and all who feel good about their contribution.

Just send your $3 to

Gini Acton

16340 N. Coronada View Rd.

Tucson AZ 85739

or by paypal at [email protected]

or visit their site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org the paypal button is on the front page, on the left.

This will be updated often, check for prizes for a certain donation, also for gifts to be sold also for a donation and many many more surpirses!!!!!






We also have price matches, watch for those as well.

2008 has proven to be hard for many, CMHR has taken in a record number horses, horses in many states are just being let go, and CMHR needs to be able to do their job without worrying about the financial end. So will you help me take care of the finances for them?







WE CAN DO IT!!

Please do NOT pin this thread, we just have way too much fun keeping it up! I sure hope you keep it here too. Thanks again to all here at the forum who are just so awesome during this time of year and put up with a few of us.





Oh, oh, can I go first?

I am currently going through a divorce, it has taken a lot to protect my horses, but I have done it. THAT I am extremely grateful for. So, I now have 9 horses, and my horses told me earlier they would love to donate $3 a piece to CMHR, for a total of $27! My horses all have good hearts.





I am thankful for so much more, but I will put those in at a later date!

HERE WE GO!















*The Mission runs through Thanksgiving Day! * Plenty of time for snail mail, by check or money order.

OUR 2008 CMHR $3 MISSION OF THANKS GOAL:






IS $6,666.66


----------



## Gini (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok Frankie here we go






I have 5 horses and 2 special dwarfs that I am adopting that will be here in a week or so. My guys that are here want to give 3.00 each and are asking OZ and Sunny to put in 5.00 a piece. This is $25.00 from my group!! Thanks again Frankie for doing this! You are awesome!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2008)

Please, do not want anyone to get the wrong impression, just in case, want to be sure.

We are only asking for a $3 total. Many in the past have given $3 a horse, or $3 a whatever, that is their choice. Your $3 will put us one step closer to our goal. And no, it is not "just" $3. We do think of it as so much more!

Nor do you have to post your donation here, that is totally up to you.

Just wanted to be clear.

Watch for total updates here as well.

Thanks


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been a member here at L'il Beginnings for awhile, but I am very recently new to Miniature Horse ownership (and very, very excited about it



). I donated $3 in honor of each of my (3) new Miniature Horses!


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been a member here at L'il Beginnings for awhile, but I am very recently new to Miniature Horse ownership (and very, very excited about it



). I donated $3 in honor of each of my (3) new Miniature Horses!

ETA: I am sorry for the double post, I don't know how it happened!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Each of my 4 babies wanted to contribute along with me, so I donated $15. This is a great idea! I hope you gets lots of help for the rescued horses!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh wow!

You guys are awesome. It usually takes us a good week to get going on this, and you guys have jumped in right away!

Thank you so very much from a well deserved group of little horses for all your help.





Always my first thought when contributing,,,,,,if any of my current horses, or any horse I have ever sold, at some point of their life needs help I am unable to offer/give them,,,,,,,I am thankful for CMHR as I know they will step in and do the right thing.

For that to happen, I have to help keep CMHR here now.

I so hope you will do the same.

Is this place and its members just the greatest?!?!?!?!


----------



## chandab (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, my 2 stallions have sent their donation via Paypal of $3.00 each ($6 total). The others will send their donation, when they get their "allowance"; they aren't very good at saving for a rainy day.


----------



## turtlecreek (Nov 5, 2008)

We're on board!!

A little something from our 3 boys, our new little girl and our "old lady"!!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## REO (Nov 5, 2008)

Yippee Carolyn is back!





I was wondering & hoping you would!

I will be sending some in soon on behalf of Nootka's Grandma Pony and some for my lost filly Sable and some for my others.

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2008)

A lot of views, that is great. It is now firmly planted in the brains of many, just waiting on pay day, or more time to go donate or one of those that throw in a lot near the end to help CMHR reach their goal!

Thank you to each one!

We all have so much to be thankful for!


----------



## fowlersminis (Nov 6, 2008)

The 5 boys I have here all decided they wanted to help with $3 donation each



Good luck with the Mission of Thanks for such a wonderful program!


----------



## Denise (Nov 6, 2008)

I believe this year CMHR is really going to need it. So I will be sending you a check from my little herd of 30, oops make that 29. One is no longer with us but I know Madison would agree it is for a great cause. 30 x 3 = 90 so we will make it an even $100.00.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 6, 2008)

My herd wants to help - especially Miss Rose who knows a little something about CMHR!! Check will be in the mail along with the check for my recent win in the CMHR auction - good timing



!


----------



## Gini (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a bumpin up


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2008)

You are all so very generous, as are your horses.





From all of us: thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you!

Gini, I do hope you double checked all of my information on the front page to make sure it is correct. I would hate for someone not to be able to donate because I have a typo.

Tomorrow is Friday,,,,,,,pay day for many, first one since starting the Mission, I just know it is going to be a great giving day!









Also, tomorrow we will have our first Challenge, so make sure to check back to see if YOU need to be involved.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok...Hytide Farm wants to help too!

3 people........................................9.00

11 horses.......................................33.00

1 boarder.......................................3.00

Maddie, my Darling Rescue..............3.00 ( worth her weight in gold!!!!)

2 cats.............................................6.00

18 dogs...( yes, I know...)................54.00

2 fish in Molly's room.......................6.00

STUFF I am Thankful for:

Fling is healed.................................10.00

Making it home from Texas, sleep deprived, and safe..........10.00 47 hours, I think.....maybe 60....by then I didn't care....

Dru's kitchen is almost finished.........10.00

I have a FUNCTIONING computer again....10.00

Molly is on honor roll again................10.00

Thanksgiving is coming......................10.00

Did I tell you I bought a new HORSE??? (Don't tell Bill!).....10.00

Linda sounds GREAT on the phone.......10.00

Bonnie MAY come to visit....................10.00

GREAT friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!10.00

Thank you all!

dru


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW and double WOW!

Thank you all so much!

We have our first challenge!!

A new member who has never donated to CMHR is challenging ALL other new members to make a $25 donation today! Just to show how much she appreciates this forum and how thankful she is she found it.

Don't let her be the only one!!!

Are you in?

CMHR needs you!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 7, 2008)

Frankie

I have been sick with a bad cold so havent posted much. But I have to say I am so thrilled to see this back again. THANK YOU. This is always so much fun when you did it in the past. I know last time the thread got HUGE.

2008 unfortunately has been a record breaking year for CMHR



Winter is always a hard time for the minis in need so thank you and the donators from the bottom of my heart


----------



## sedeh (Nov 7, 2008)

I think CMHR is going to be needed this winter more than ever! Count me in! Thought I'd get away with just the horses and my donation but the dang dogs and cats are wanting in too! Gotta get the calculator out!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 7, 2008)

My horses Giddy and Suman and our dog Bryson want to donate too!! I am mailing tomorrow as our mail has alrady come today!!

Thanks for doing this. What a great way to help all the sweet babies...


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I dont post much but I just sent a donation via paypal for my guys:

Dash $3

Rondy $3

Rondy's unborn foal $3

Eclipse the boarder $3

And they arent here yet but Im sure they would want to give a little to so my two new boys gave some

Golden Boy $3

M.I. $3

So total of $18

Thanks guys! Good luck!

Tammy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2008)

In case you missed it on the first page, this is where you go to donate.

Gini Acton

16340 N. Coronada View Rd.

Tucson AZ 85739

or by paypal at [email protected]

or visit their site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org the paypal button is on the front page, on the left.

And we are only asking for $3

What is that, maybe a Starbucks Coffee tomorrow, purchasing an off brand of something instead of the name brand? For me it is 2 packages of Hostess Cupcakes. But I'll do with out this one time to get my $3 sent in!

We all have a $3 luxury we can go without just this one time, don't we?

If you look hard enough, I bet $3 is already in your couch or your car seat, take a look!

Thanks to all so much! The first year we did this I think we had maybe 5 donations the first week, and we are already well past that in a few days!

It is going to be a wonderful Thanksgiving for a many a horse!!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I' in.

HOney Pie Pony (CMHR Rescue) says $3 for all of us mama.

So that's $3 for her

$3 for Smarty

$3 for Bell

$3 for Dre (biggie)

$3 for Pepper (pony we are leasing)

That's $15 total and I'll send it with the other money I owe Ginny.

Christy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2008)

Gini,

Can you give us a total so far?????






Gotta see how much more to go!!!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 8, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Frankie our total as of now is[/SIZE]







[SIZE=18pt]$181.00[/SIZE] [SIZE=18pt] *Thank you all!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Taylor Jo (Nov 8, 2008)

Just saw this since being at the Convention. Donated in my babies name, via pay pal.

Oreo, $3

Nikki, $3

Sam, $3

Winky, $3

$12.00 TJ


----------



## REO (Nov 8, 2008)

I just got to finally send in some!

For Grandma Pony

For Sable, that we lost this year

For Nort (Lotto) because I love him so much.

I'll send more later, if I'm able!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Gini!

I too am sending additional for Grandma Pony, for good thoughts and thankfulness and for her excellent care of all her many, many babies and family.


----------



## Gini (Nov 9, 2008)

Just to bump this up. Thank you Frankie for doing this for CMHR rescues!!!

Let's all






and









to pay pal or to your mailboxes. Let's see if we can't meet Frankie's goal this year......

It would be wonderful to not have to say no to taking in a horse in need due to the lack of funds. With what we do each year on our fundraising the money all goes for the horses. I am going to post a picture of CMHR's little Emmy that came to us one sad night. This incidence had a happy ending this time.

We had the money in the treasury and some of you wonderful people helped with her medical bills. For this Emmy thanks you and so does CMHR!!!

10 hours after she arrived.






right after the staples were removed.






Getting her scratches






right before she left for her new home.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2008)

Gini, thank you so much for the wonderful story,,,,,



I sure hope Emmy continues to do well.

Where would this little horse be without CMHR? Luckily that is not a concern as they were there for Emmy.

But there are so many more Emmy's out there and all of them need YOUR help so they may have the same successful outcome. If the finances are not there, the decisions to help all of these horse become more difficult to make.

LET'S MAKE IT AN EASY DECISION!

$3

My horses have all decided to give up Apple Treats for the week,,,,,,$6.69 so they too may make another contribution in the name of Grandma Pony. She was the best of the best, and my horses feel it would be a nice way to honor her.

Liz, you and your family are all very much in our thoughts.

I hope you will help to start the week out with bang,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hit that PayPal Button!!!!!!!

Or see your local mailman.


----------



## Gini (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Gini (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you all that are joining in. Frankie does such a fantastic job with the $3.00 mission of thanks. Frankie, the checks have already started coming in today's mail. I'm gonna keep you gessing for a few days Frankie and I'm not known for keeping my mouth shut!!








Nope, Nada I aint~a gonna tell ya!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 10, 2008)

I added an extra $20 in my check to Ginny. So it goes out tomorrow and will be there by the end of the week. That is $35 for the $3 thanksgiving thread, $35 for the auction, $50 my 4-Her's did at our bake sale, and $30 for another fundraiser I did for CMHR. $150 total for the rescues. Remember Trisket, I got her from CMHR in September of 2005, and she's wonderful. I can't inagine our lives without her.

Chrsty


----------



## Gini (Nov 10, 2008)

Christy

thank you all is appreciated. Could you post some pictures Trisket.. I remember the one you posted with what looked like a heart on her side. What a beautiful girl she is.

Again thank you for all you do for CMHR!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 10, 2008)

Sure Gini. These are from last summer or the summer before (I can't remember). I do have new ones, but they are on my laptop (not on photobucket,I think).






This is one from this year (it was a cold night 15 degrees). She gets cold easily and even though she's been here for 3 years her coat doesn't come in as thick as Smarty and Bell's do. There are days she has 2 medium weight blankest on in the winter.






Christy


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 10, 2008)

* Good luck!!! I donated mine









*

Good job every one!! Lets keep going!!


----------



## gigrc (Nov 10, 2008)

Donated for my 4 minis and me via paypal - $15.00!

Skippy, Steps, Lincoln & Lyric!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 10, 2008)

Made mine last night in honor of Gramma Pony. $3 per mini living here = $90! (OMG! Let's hope my husband can't count! OH! ) So, made it an even $100. Thanks for all you do CMHR!


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 10, 2008)

Just sent our 75.00 via paypal. Happy Thanksgiving from Cindy, Jose and I at Cherryville Farms. Hope you raise a bunch, with the price of feed etc I know you need it.


----------



## nootka (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you for those that are honoring Gramma Pony with donations.

She was a rescue, herself, and one of her grandsons accidentally ended up that way, (he is pictured on Chances as an example of a starved mini) but it was never my intention.

So easy to provide basic care for a mini...and Gramma was as low maintenance as they come.

Liz


----------



## Gini (Nov 11, 2008)

Liz, Gramma Pony will never be forgotten!!!




What a love she was just look and her spirit will be around with Cherry and her young.


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2008)

HEY!!!!!

YEAH,,,,,,,,,YOU!!!!






IT'S OUR FIRST PRICE MATCH OF THE YEAR!!!!

We have a forum member who is going to donate $3 for each person who donates from now through NOON tomorrow, (Weds) LB Time.

It has to be through Paypal,,,,,,,(will have a snail mail match later),,,,,,,you need to come on here and say, yip, I donated! No need to tell us the amount unless you wish, but it must be for the $3 or more.

So, if you contribute $3, so will our Forum Match.

It will be an additional $3 per person!

Gini, need for you to keep track during this time so we can verify the total for our Forum Match Person!!

PAYPAL! PAYPAL! PAYPAL!























by paypal at [email protected]

or visit their site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org the paypal button is on the front page, on the left.


----------



## chandab (Nov 11, 2008)

Frankie said:


> IT'S OUR FIRST PRICE MATCH OF THE YEAR!!!!
> We have a forum member who is going to donate $3 for each person who donates from now through NOON tomorrow, (Weds) LB Time.
> 
> It has to be through Paypal,,,,,,,(will have a snail mail match later),,,,,,,you need to come on here and say, yip, I donated! No need to tell us the amount unless you wish, but it must be for the $3 or more.
> ...


Ok, 4 of my girls managed to save their allowance this week and have decided to donate it to CMHR, so $12 coming via Paypal in just a few minutes.


----------



## Gini (Nov 11, 2008)

Frankie said:


> Gini, need for you to keep track during this time so we can verify the total for our Forum Match Person!!
> PAYPAL! PAYPAL! PAYPAL!
> 
> 
> ...


You got it Frankie! Starting to keep track now!!!


----------



## Mona (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I already made my donation the first day, but I just can't pass up a "free three", so am donating another $3 to get the free $3!



CONSIDER IT DONE!


----------



## twister (Nov 11, 2008)

Bless you for doing this. I just donated $21 through paypal for my 7 horses.

Yvonne


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you!

Come on members, there is still more $3 bills to be had!

You donate by noon and $3 will be added to your donation!


----------



## justjinx (Nov 12, 2008)

My filly, Honkens AKS BLue Danube wanted to be the first of my horses to donate so i just sent hers in via paypal! jennifer


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 12, 2008)

I already donated, but I will help out again! I am off to Paypal! What a great person to offer to match what gets sent in!


----------



## Davie (Nov 12, 2008)

Somehow all my kids, the furkids, and even the hens got wind of this thread and came pounding on the door this morning to tell me they wanted to help out. I'm on my way out to see how much the group has managed to gather up.

The Kids

The Moms in waiting & their babies (2) $12.00

The Gelding Gang (5) $15.00

Teenagers & Mares Taking a Break (4) $12.00

The Youngsters (4) $12.00

Hannah the Guardian and her unborn foal $6.00

The boys - Double, Stoli, Joe, (3) $9.00

Joker said not to leave him out (he's owned in partnership) $3.00

Midas said don't leave him out just because he's not here yet and his traveling buddy said to count him in also (2) $6.00

*Sultan (CMHR Rescue) said he's been really good with his piggy bank and gave $10.00 so others may be helped like he was



*

The Furkids

The 2 Barn kitties that were rescues says their penny bank is a little short but wanted to give $2.00

Monkey (rescue) Kitten says to not forget him either $1.00

The Gerriatric 18 yr old house cats says count them in also (they save better then the kids) $6.00

Little Man the Mini Pin says he can do without his treats this week $4.00

Isis say not to leave her out even though she just had to buy a new dog house $3.00

The Hen House - $9.00

Everyone says they need to be included also but the egg money is a little short but they could come up with some since some young hen's aren't pulling their weight yet





*Sultan says not to forget Momma Mare, Tiger, and OK Sunny who were all Rescues along with Gramma Pony so he chipped in another $12.00*

Boy did the kids do well, they found every nickle and dime out in the hay, in their penny banks. The cats and dogs turned over every inch of the house. The hens looked in every corner of the nest boxes and to top it off I'll skip going out to lunch one day this week and make it an even----

[SIZE=18pt]$150.00[/SIZE] Gini, the checks are in the mail.

On a more serious note THANK YOU to each and everyone of you who can donate -- whether it is $1.00 or more. Every dollar is needed so that we can continue to help those minis in need. We apprecate every one of you--be it $1, $3, or more--we can do it $3.00 at a time. As you see here it adds up quickly.

[SIZE=18pt]THANKS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU FOR YOU GENEROUS HELP!![/SIZE]


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*Davie and all.... THANK YOU!!! You are all awesome the way you pitch in and help these less fortunate horses.. *[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW

WOW

Thanks to you all!

If it added up that fast at Davies house, imagine how fast it could add up at the forum house!

Gini, got a number for the Forum Match? Need to know how many people and a check will go out for $3 each! The person giving requests to be silent.

But silent money adds up too.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2008)

Suggestion time!!!!






How can you come up with $3???

Can you give up something tomorrow???

Where have you looked???

I bet it's here,,,,,,take a look.


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*Frankie*[/SIZE]

Just got home and the total is 10 people.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 12, 2008)

Way to go everyone. I'm glad to be part of this forum and of CMHR. Come on guys you can forget a coffee for one day can't you? PLease help us give any mini a second chance, I'm sure there are people put there who have gotten a second chance, so why not these precious animals? I will get on my hands and knees and beg if I have too.




















Gini- Trisket's picture is on page 3 or 4.

Christy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2008)

I would like to make my own challenge.





Horses that are rescued and helped by CMHR only want the basics. Like food, basic care and maybe a place to get out of the cold winter wind.

So I took a look in my barn lot. All of my horses have that, and more. So why do my horses get more? Like treats and nice halters, bedding to sleep in and new siding on the barn? It's hard to say how it all comes about, but I do know I can do more.

I have several show horses, and not have they just been shown, but they have been given the luxury of going to a retreat,,,,,,( a trainer ) to allow them to be the best they can be. Boy is that way above basic.

To get my horses to a trainer, I save for many months, and do without some things, but that is my choice. I want the best for them.





I want the best for the horses taken in by CMHR.





So this is my challenge to you, if you have a horse that has the opportunity to go to a trainer, make a donation to CMHR for the same as what one week of training would cost you.








So if you plan to pay a trainer $400 a month, your donation would be $100 to CMHR!

If we can get our horse to a trainer, we can get basics to other horses.

I know what my trainer is a month,,,,,,so I have figured out my check amount for CMHR.

Will just have to save another week or so.

My horse that will be going to a trainer said, make it 2 weeks, but he is just trying to get out of the boot camp part.

Is your horse going to a trainer??????? Will you take my challenge????


----------



## Marty (Nov 12, 2008)

Carolyn I cannot thank you enough for heading up this Thanksgiving fundraiser.

For all the people out there that have helped in this, thank you so much. Honestly, this is so going to help a lot of horses.

Now if I can go off topic here for just a minute, and hijack your thread Carolyn, I would like to remind you that if you haven't renewed your membership, please do by going to the website and filling out the form. It has to be renewed every year and most people don't realize this. And oh, you will also get a monthly newsletter made for YOU, by Connie.

And one more thing, I really need some foster homes on board in the worst way. Money is wonderful but without people to foster these little guys, we got a problem. So please, if you can spare a place on your farm for one more in need, just contact me or fill out the appropriate forms on our website.

If anyone hasn't seem them all, here's the promotions I've been busy with so do take a look. Please give a click and rate the ones that can be rated.

Much love to all! Thank you everyone!

BACK TO YOU CAROLYN! big smooch!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2008)

No, no thanks needed, doing this thread is the easy part, so many others do SO much more.

Where are our show people??

I love a Challenge!

Just one week of training, that too is easy!

Can you imagine one of your show horses without basic care?

Who's in?

Others, keep that $3 rolling in, it is adding up!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2008)

Gini

Can we get our first week total???

Keep it going everyone!


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is another 9.00 for Cindy, Jose and I. In addition to the 75.00 I sent the other day.


----------



## Gini (Nov 13, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*Our total so far with paypal and checks in the mail is------------------*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=24pt]*$1406.00*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Thank you all for helping the mini's!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2008)

What a GREAT first week total!!!!!

It only gets better and better and we have 2 weeks to go!

I can not begin to thank all of you enough,,,,,,and I mean YOU!!!!!!

You, the single person who donated $3,,,,,,it takes many people, one entire forum, to get us to our goal of $6,666.66!

And $3 at a time is just fine by me!! I am patient, I can wait each day for the $3 to become $133, to become $3,000. And it works just like that!

We are well on our way and a huge THANK YOU to all!

Tomorrow is another pay day for many,,,,,,,,,TGIF! When paying bills, don't forget to come back to the $3 Mission of Thanks!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2008)

We have our first gift!!








It is a retired Painted Ponie.

Earth Wind and Fire

It is in the original box, with paperwork.

To see a picture go to Earth Wind and Fire

There is no shipping for you, paid for by the donor.

What a great deal!!

Only $33,,,,,yes, only $33

All you have to do is post here saying, I will take it, and be the first one!!!!!

It will be yours and shipped out as soon as Gini recieves the money. Make sure to include your mailing address. You can pay by paypal, or snail mail. It just needs to be to Gini in one week so it can be put back up if need be.

Who clicks the quickest???


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll take it. I just started collecting them and I like that one. Check will be going out tomorrow.

Christy


----------



## Denise (Nov 13, 2008)

That's an awesome total!

Those PP are addicting. Can't believe I missed out on that one!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok paypal people,,,,,,,,horse and pony and mini people!!!!!

I wanted $1666 for the first week,,,,,,,and we are so close!!!!

Talked with someone about it and they said, oh, too bad!!!!

HUH???

Too Bad??





But this is the forum, a place of great people, and I mean great, generous folks.

We still got how many hours?

We CAN DO IT!

It looks like we just need $260 to make our first week goal.

Are you reading, do you have paypal,,,,,,,,how about $3?

I see you reading?








Come on, you wanta help, I know you do!





I am sure we can make our first goal by midnight tonight, cause you are the best!

GO NOW!!!! PAYPAL!!!! PAYPAL!!!!!

I see a 102 of you reading, plus 49 more on the back porch,,,,,,,,times $3,,,,,,,yeah,,,,,,we'd make it!!!!!


----------



## Denise (Nov 13, 2008)

Got anymore PP for sale??


----------



## blueprintminis (Nov 13, 2008)

All right, Carolyn. I just added $30 to the weekly total before the strike of midnight. That's $1 for each of my 28 wonderful little minis plus $2 more from the wicked one.



Just kidding. Keep up the great work! These little guys count on us so much. None of them should have to go without.

Laura


----------



## sedeh (Nov 14, 2008)

You're doing such a good job!!



:yeah Just wanted to bump it up!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you Laura so much! I just think you knew I would come after you at some point!

Love ya, miss ya,and thanks!!

WEEKEND,,, PARTY,,,,PAYPAL

Three dollars!

Three whole dollars!

THANK YOU ALL


----------



## Gini (Nov 14, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]*Frankie and all. Just had a person donate this Painted Pony. The first $30.00 by paypal gets this horse!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 14, 2008)

Cassidy has that one. It's nice.

Christy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, what a neat little horse, hadn't seen that one!!!!

It's still avaliable??????

Just respond that you will take it, and get on paypal! Gini is waiting on you!

Gini, are we at $1666,,,,,,I just wanta know.

I would say a good percentage of you got your pay check today, and now you are sitting, unwinding from the day. OR,,,you came straight to the forum from your work day to make your $3 donation to CMHR!!!!!!!





We have many more gifts and matches to come,,,,,,,,CHECK BACK!

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 14, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*Frankie We've only had $30.00 more dollars come in.*[/SIZE]

Come on everyone!! More new PP's will be coming up.... Not gonna tell you which one's yet!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 14, 2008)

Gini said:


> [SIZE=14pt]*Frankie We've only had $30.00 more dollars come in.*[/SIZE]Come on everyone!! More new PP's will be coming up.... Not gonna tell you which one's yet!!!


I haven't started collecting Painted Ponies yet, but this might be a good way to start. Can't wait to see the others that are being offered. I missed the first one, and I don't care for the second one. I saw a few I like in a catalog recently.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a yucky weekend weather wise in a good part of the country,,,so sit back, stay warm, visit the forum and help a whole lot of horses!

I believe it is time for another recue story.

Gini? Marty?


----------



## Connie P (Nov 15, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS this is going SO well! Thanks to all!


----------



## Gini (Nov 15, 2008)

I will add a story about a little mare that we tried and the owner tried but just couldn't save. Her name was Cissy. Some things are just beyond our capabilities.

I'm going to see my new Great Granddaughter so when I get back I'll post. Boy don't I feel so old!! NOt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2008)

This second week of the mission is always harder and slower. The newness is almost gone, and the last minute to donate isn't quite here yet.

But I am hoping you guys will help me change that this year.

How about, we make the second week the best?!?!?!?!?

But to do that I need your help.

If you have not yet donated, how about that $3 this week? As good a week as any!

The weather is changing, getting colder, more snow and there are horses out there that need CMHR, that need you!

There are always people, behind the people, behind the people, who get things done. And you are the people behind the people who without it can not be done.






No one knows more than I how tough things can be right now. BUT, by helping it only makes you/me feel better. Takes me away from my worries and gives me a few minutes of helping, of feeling good.

It will be the best $3 you have ever spent,,,,,promise!

Thanks to all and more than that, thanks to all of you for listening and for putting up with me.





Please check back,,,,,,,,more gifts, matches and surprises to come!


----------



## Bozley (Nov 15, 2008)

Bozley $3

Fancy $3

Belle $3

Rhett $3

Cami $3

Total mini donation $15!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2008)

It's a strategy auction, and this is how it works.

We have these beautiful little dolls and their chair up for auction. These dolls were donated by a wonderful CMHR foster home. They were hand made by the amish about 25 years ago. They are in need of a new home, and it may just be you, but you have got to play your cards right.

In a strategy auction, you do put your bid here.

The bidding closes on Monday at noon, LB time.

Here's the catch. The MOST times you can bid, is twice.

So if you want this wonderful gift, your second bid better be good. Make sure you think it over, and you do it at the right time. It will help you out to watch the first bids, and who is bidding what and you decide how serious they are.

Remember,,,,,,,your second bid, is your last and final bid.

Shipping is being paid by the donor of this wonderful gift.











Who will start the bidding????


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 15, 2008)

Did that painted pony find a new home?


----------



## Gini (Nov 15, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> Did that painted pony find a new home?


Yes he found a home with Karen Malcor-Chapman

Thank you Karen !!


----------



## garyo (Nov 15, 2008)

Gary, I and all our furry critters have just donated $48 on paypal. Please let us know if we can ever help out here in Florida.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much!!! For your donation and all else you do!

We do realize there is so much more to give than the dollars and want to thank you for that as well!

Thanks Gini for keeping track of everything, I know it is not so easy and you have been right on top of it.

The dolls are such a nice, rare gift,,,handmade by the amish, and cared for with love,,does anyone want to start the bidding?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 16, 2008)

OK, here is my bid #1:

*$25*

Now, who wants to join me! Those dolls and that bench are adorable! Think Christmas gift people!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Christmas thoughts are a good idea,,,,,,maybe you have a doll collector in the family, or friends!!!!

Just remembered it was Sunday,,,,,,so won't ask for a total Gini.

But I do hope the mailman is very good to you tomorrow!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 16, 2008)

Me toooo Carolyn!!


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 17, 2008)

How's the total? Just curious. COme on every one we can do this. Even if you can only spare $3, that's fine and dandy. The minis will appreciate it all.

Sorry didn't meant to steal the thread. I got Honey Pie Pony (Trisket) through CMHR in Sept. 2005. She came from another rescue in Florida,they had purchased her and 4 others from an older woman who could no longer care for her herd. She wouldn't just let them take the so they paid her. Honey's feet were like elf shoes, she was full of worms, had at least one baby, plus was bred again as it was a larger herd that ran with the stallion. So we know for a fact she had at least 3 babies (2 live, 1 stillborn), she had a baby for them, and was rebred (the stillborn colt we had). When she came to me she was 4-5 months pregnant and skinnier that I would have liked. SHe was very tired, no spunk. Noah could walk her and he was only 3. She was out 24/7 due to haveing heaves. Their vet said that they tried everything and the only other options they had were to euthinize (sp?) her or send her up North where it was cooler. So that is what they did. They contacted CMHR, there was a trailer down that way that turned around and got her. They called me with updates and thought they were going to loose her at one pont. She fought and is thriving today. She is still alittle timid, but has come a very long way since that day in September. We love her to pieces and recently found out that she has cancr in her eye. I'm looking into what it's going to cost to have her eye removed. She has vision in it, and she not sickly at all. My vet is wonderful and we've been keeping an eye on it. I know all the other minis would like your help as Honey did. Sorry it's picture heavy, but I wanted to shw you her progress.

Here are some pictures of her:

The Day she arrived:





















A few weeks after she arrived:











Winter time:











2 years ago: summer time:






Her and Cassidy:last summer:






This November:






Christy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2008)

What wonderful pictures Christy, thanks so much for sharing!!!!! Cassidy is adorable too.

This story too started with $3 from somewhere to get this horse to a safe haven.

It has been so cold here today, and where are my horses, up in the barn. Gosh, how many do not have that if they so make the choice,,,,,or their only choice is to stand out in the wind.

I hope you will find it in your heart to give CMHR a little of your time and send them $3.

Thanks so much


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2008)

IT'S TIME FOR OUR CLUB CHALLENGE!






We have several clubs that donate each year, and they are challenging you to donate to the $3 Mission of Thanks.

Some clubs pull from their current funds, some take up special donations during their next meeting, some do a special fund raiser,,,,,,,but it all works!

The club that won the challenge 2 years ago was from the North East and they donated right at $600!!!!

Bring it up at your next meeting,,,,,,email your officers and board, maybe they can get you an answer.

Sometimes, all you gotta do is ask,,,,,,,so can you ask for us???

I bet they would be happy too, they just don't know about it,,,,,yet!!!!!

Oh, youth groups are great at this.


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*Our total as of tonight is $1563.00!! Thank you ALL!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Connie P (Nov 18, 2008)

I have emailed this thread to my husband whom is forwarding it on to all of his business associates. They love to help the horses and I expect this total to go up quite a bit soon.






:wink Thanks again to ALL who help!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I'm obviously going to get a REALLY nice treasure of a gift in those dolls and bench made by the Amish.



What's up folks, can't bring yourself to give up one dinner out for the horses?





There are TONS of people who've already been very generous!



CMHR just needs the rest of us to give up just a little from our everday lives to help the less fortunate horses who would be very cold this winter without help from the angels that run (volunteer) this rescue. :Cold-Scared


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

Lookie what I found in my closet!!! Breyer Legend Model Smart Chich Olena.

Now this is a collector's item to be sure. Brand new, never played with - BEAUTIFUL! Retails anywhere from $40 -$75 depending on where you buy it from.

I am donating this item to CMHR in hopes someone can fill a Christmas Stocking somewhere. I will pay shipping - YOU BID and PAY CMHR PAYPAL account.

Gini & CMHR - Good Luck with this!











COME ONE EVERYONE TAKE A CHANCE AND BID!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 18, 2008)

Trace thank you so much for your generous offer!! Horse people are just amazing





Cant wait to see who the lucky bidder is!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 18, 2008)

I emailed this to all the 4-H groups in my county and I've asked the 4-H office to email it to all the other 4-H horse groups in Western Massachusetts. Maybe everyone can do that and get the money rolling in that way. I'm hoping it works.

Christy


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Nov 18, 2008)

Carolyn...what a good lady you are!!!! Count me in for Dickens...Emmy...Stella...Lass






Do I send it to you or another address?

happy holidays





lis


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

I miss you guys so much!!!! Hope all are doing well. I even hate to ask how old the kids are.

Thanks so much for the donation,,,,you are greatly appreciated!!!!!!





Love you!

Gini Acton

16340 N. Coronada View Rd.

Tucson AZ 85739

or by paypal at [email protected]

or visit their site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org the paypal button is on the front page, on the left.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2008)

Forgot,

the Breyer from Page 10,,,,,,,,,go take a look,,,,,it is awesome!!!!!

This auction is a regular auction. (for the Breyer)

Bid here, you have until noon LB Time on Thursday.

I hope I am not nixed from bidding cause I start the bidding at $30

If anyone thinks it unfair, please speak up, it's ok.

OHHHHHHHHH, did you get in touch with your club?


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 18, 2008)

I told all the 4-H horse clubs in Hampshire county and asked that the rest in western MA be notified, so maybe we'll get some donations from them. I also asked them to email me if they do help so I can get out thank you cards to them, as that is a biggie for our group (we always give TY cards for any donations). Gini the check is in the mail for the first Painted Pony that went up. Also do you want me to post about the other item I have?

Christy


----------



## Gini (Nov 18, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> I told all the 4-H horse clubs in Hampshire county and asked that the rest in western MA be notified, so maybe we'll get some donations from them. I also asked them to email me if they do help so I can get out thank you cards to them, as that is a biggie for our group (we always give TY cards for any donations). Gini the check is in the mail for the first Painted Pony that went up. Also do you want me to post about the other item I have?Christy


Christy and Trisket have donated this beautiful blanket. The first person that donates $33.00 gets this blanket. centurion, 54", teal, buckle front and criss cross surcingles (sp?) Please donate and post you want the blanket. This is really a nice blanket. It doesn't fit Trisket so she is donating it.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 18, 2008)

Gini,

You have an email.


----------



## Gini (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Parmela. Got it.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2008)

Make sure to check out the Breyer on page 10, it is very very nice, and the bid is only at $30!!! If you collect this one, it is a must have!

Again, thank you so much to each individual person, you are the best!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 19, 2008)

Gini, I have sent you a a message..

Missy


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh folks - come on, Collector's item - Good Cause - Tax Deduction - Great Cause - What more could you ask for - Check out the Original, In THE BOX, never played with before (Been kept in my china cabinet) Smart Chic Olena Breyer Model.

You get a great Christmas Gift or a treasure for your collection - AND you get to help CMHR and don't have to pay shipping!

Current bid is $30


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Nov 19, 2008)

Carolyn..I MISS you too!!!!!



:salute



I hope things are going well for you and yours...gosh...I really hope to get to see you soon...you are really one fantastic....sweet....wonderful lady!!!!!!





My kids are getting so big....Tyler is 21...yiks....and a junior at OSU....can't believe it...and Miss Cait is a senior and 18 in a few days...can't believe that either...both doing well though!!

Hope Chris is doing wonderful too...he sure is one special guy!!!!!

love ya

lis


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2008)

Basketmiss has donated this defender fly mask. The first $10.00 donation please post and you'll have this mask.


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2008)

Another Painted Pony. This one is from my collection. The first $30.00 gets it.


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2008)

deleted


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll take that pp! Gini - you have a PM


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 19, 2008)

I wanted to say the Defender Fly mask is New and Pony size...


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 19, 2008)

COme on guys. We can do this.

Christy


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*Come on everyone!! Let's help Frankie bring this over the top for the mini's.. Frankie I just wanted to thank you from all at CMHR for what you do for the rescue! We are so happy to have you back doing the $3.00 Mission of Thanks. I know I have enjoyed it over the years and was so happy to see you were going to do it again this year.*[/SIZE]

From all at CMHR including the horses a very big

[SIZE=36pt]THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2008)

No thank you needed, really, doing this thread is the easy part,,,,,,,,,and fun, I enjoy it a lot!

Gotta tell you, last night I was reading this thread and get a call from my 10 year old grandson. "So, whatcha doing Grandma?", I give him a small explanation of our $3 Mission of Thanks.

He is autistic. The horses here have always been great therapy for him. Prints is HIS, and even though Prints is now 3, he still calls her, his foal.

About an hour ago he and his brother come busting through the front door,,,,,,,they always do.

"Grandma, I have a present for you!" "Hold out your hand"

So I did, and in my hand Tommy had dropped $2.85

"I promise to get you the other 15 cents as soon as I get my allowance on Friday.






He had my son bring him half an hour,,,,,,,,(sometimes there is no telling him no) to deliver his $2.85

My son also offered to give him the 15 cents, and Tommy said, "No, it is for my foal, I can pay it myself"

Well, we are all in tears.

Tommy said, Gosh grandma, with all these people giving $3, I bet you have about a million dollars by now.

I told him not quite, and told him how much we had raised so far and I thought that was good.

From this 10 year old came,,,,,,,,,"But is that enough for the last horse to get his $3"

He's right,,,,,will you give the $3 for the last horse???


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2008)

Carolyn, your grandson is just precious. [And, I'm in tears, too.]


----------



## Gini (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow! Carolyn I'm sitting here with tears. Out of the mouths of our children!!! Please give your Grandson a big hug.


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 19, 2008)

* I e-mailed it to every one on my list, and asked them to e-mail it to everyone they can!!! Hope it helps




*

It amazes me how generous people are!! Great job everyone!!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 19, 2008)

ok, that sweet little boy has me in tears too.. Such a truthful answer, the last horse and every one of them needs this..

Come on everyone, it is the season of giving..


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, it took us a little while, but we finally came to an agreement. My minis each wanted to kick in $3, and I decided to match their contribution. Check is on its way. Thank you for doing this!!!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Did that last Painted Pony sell? He is adorable!


----------



## Marty (Nov 20, 2008)

Carolyn you just made me get wet eyes.

Tommy is so generous giving up his last dime to help someone else, just like a certain Archangel I know. Please tell that precious child that I am sending him a huge hug and that he does have a special Angel looking out for him.


----------



## Marty (Nov 20, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]Carolyn I don't want to post a big sob story at the moment, but there are tons of them. I can tell you that we are working on cases all the time. This is another reason I keep begging for foster homes. We are going to need every penny we can get our hands on so I cannot tell you all how excited we are to be able to have these funds available for these little guys in need. [/SIZE]

Much love to all.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 20, 2008)

Bumping this up, come on everyone, lets see if we can help some more horses!!

I think it is worth it to give up alittle for these minis to have food and care...

How about not eating out just 1 time and letting horses eat, we can always eat at home, so much cheaper than eating out...

I mean we have so many material things and such and homes with heat in the cold winter, and food on the table. Lets do the same for these sweet minis...

Gini did anyone buy the Defender pony fly mask I donated? I will pay the shipping to whoever wants it..

Missy


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2008)

Not yet Missy.... I'm hoping the mask and the Breyer horse will go soon.... Boy here in AZ the fly's are back with a vengence! All mine are wearing them today including the 2 little dwarfs that I adopted and are now with me.





Gini


----------



## Kim (Nov 20, 2008)

What a great idea!

I just made a paypal donation - my 10 minis told me that they each wanted to give $3, and I threw in another $9 for the 3 that are visiting at the moment.

I will try to convince my biggies to donate too!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2008)

Tommy sure is a special little boy and I will for sure pass along the hugs, he will love it! He called tonight to let me know he had not forgot about the 15 cents.

WE HAVE ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO!!!!!

It is now time for our Thanksgiving Match,,,,,,,but it cost you NOTHING!

From now until midnight Friday, there will be $1 donated to CMHR for each person who posts here what they are thankful for, that easy. And a dollar will be donated in your name. So if between now and Friday midnight, 50 people post what they are thankful for, $50 will be donated. You may do it more than once in case you forget something, but it will still be a dollar per person.

SO ALL YOU HAVE TO DO TO GIVE,,,,,,,,,IS TYPE! It's free for you.

I can not begin to say all I am thankful for. With all my sons health issues, he still gets up each day and goes to school and works hard at all he does, I am so thankful he is such a strong young man.

I am very thankful for all our service men and women. I wish I could tell each of them in person.

There are no words for how thankful I am for my family and friends who have just been the greatest through my divorce, that is still not final.

I am thankful that in todays economy I have a good job.

My 3 grandsons, the joy of my life, I am thankful for them and the smile they bring to my heart each and every day.

And more than thankful for all my horses who have been my therapists for just the cost of hay!

Add yours and a dollar will be given. PM a friend and let them know it is here. You are already reading, let us know what you are thankful for this holiday season.


----------



## tinacvt (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm thankful for my family, horses- big and small. To the servicemen and women, and to still have a job and my home.


----------



## Kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Uh oh, just read the news about the $1 donation, so decided I had to post again.

Good news is the big horses decided to also donate, as did the 5 dogs! So that's:

15 big horses x $3

5 dogs x $3

...added to the 13 minis' donation from earlier makes $99!

And to make it an even hundred, I will mention that I am thankful for so many things: family, friends, education, great job, horses - and much, much more.


----------



## rockin r (Nov 20, 2008)

Art and I are thankful for YOU!



and all that you do for these wonderful horses who need ALL of us!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow a $1.00 is given for each of us if we say what we are thankful for! Amazingly simple..

Today I am thankful that I got approved to adopt Pal from Chances. We cant wait to get him and we will love him, and hug him, and kiss him, and squeeze him!

I am thankful for my wonderful husband and 2 children,family, our mini-Giddy, our dog -Bryson, us both having jobs, a home with warm heat, food on the table, gas that is reasonably priced,our health, forum friends, and Everyone at Chances that help the sweet minis who need love and care..

Missy


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thankful for my family (blood and forum), my friends, and for my animals.

Christy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2008)

See,,,,,,,,easy,,,,,,,that's $6

Keep it going.

Donated by a Silent LB Member.

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

How easy can it get? There are so many members here. All you have to do is post what you are thankful for and it helps rescue the horses.

I am thankful for my wonderful family and friends, all of my animals, and having a chance to help these horses by doing this!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 20, 2008)

What a generous person!





I'm thankful for my family and friends and my all my little critters! I'm thankful that I have a job, a home and can feed my family and that we're healthy.





OK, who's next?


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mona (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thankful that we have CMHR here to help the many, many miniature horses that are abused, neglected, forgotten, and even those in great health that the owners find they have to turn over. I am thankful that we can come together and donate to help raise money to help these little horses that need our help!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm thankful for life and those that make it worthwhile be they 2 legged, four legged, less or more.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2008)

Keep it coming guys,,,,,see how fast it adds up!!!!

I for one like reading all of your responses, so it benefits the little ones, and makes others heart smile.






I hope while you are here adding your reasons for being thankful, you will consider taking the time to donate $3 to our $3 Mission of Thanks. It too adds up quickly.

You are all so very generous and are appreciated greatly!

If you would like to donate, how you can do that is located on several pages, including page 1.


----------



## picasso (Nov 20, 2008)

What a wonderful person to do this.

I am thankful for my family, my animals, having a good job, and for all the service men and women serving our country.


----------



## Bozley (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thankful for my two awesome children, Noah & Makayla as well as my wonderful husband. I am thankful that we are healthy with a roof over our heads and food on the table. I am thankful for our dear sweet miniature horses, our goats, dogs and cats who give us so much joy and happiness every single day.

Sue


----------



## Leeana (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thankful for my family, especially my father..my horse partner and best friend, he is everything and more to me...he made all my horsie dreams come true


----------



## Gini (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thankful for the wonderful people on this forum but most of all I am thankful that my non horsey husband understands my passion for the horses.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 20, 2008)

Frankie said:


> Forgot,the Breyer from Page 10,,,,,,,,,go take a look,,,,,it is awesome!!!!!
> 
> This auction is a regular auction. (for the Breyer)
> 
> ...



I am not sure, but I think this Breyer Model got stuck at $30?????? Anyone else? If not I need to know who is paying CMHR and where I am sending this wonderful Breyer???


----------



## chandab (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm thankful for all my family and friends; human and furkind alike.


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2008)

I passed this thread on to 20 people.





I'd have to write a book to say all that I'm thankful for.

But to make it short, I'm thankful for my loving husband, my horses, all my wonderful friends! And for this forum, where my "family" and so many friends are.

Life on this beautiful Earth is awesome and I'm thankful for every day that I'm here.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thankful for my modest little piece of heaven here in the rolling hills of Oklahoma, my animal family, my supportive husband, friends and especially thankful my daughter has finally found someone to love her and take care of her the way she deserves.


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 20, 2008)

I am thankful for all of my family, my family at LB, the people who serve this country, my fur & featerd critters.

I am so very Thankful for all God has blessed me with.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2008)

How nice!!



I am thankful for my family, good health, a roof over our heads, and food on the table. Our fur & feather kids too, and so much more I cannot list.


----------



## blueprintminis (Nov 21, 2008)

Like many of you, I am thankful for my family, friends, furry family, having my health, a job, a warm place to live, food on the table, and my freedom. O.K. Add my $1.00


----------



## AngieA (Nov 21, 2008)

I am Thankful for all of the people who share their lives with the rescues. God has given all of you a gold star! I am Thankful for my family, friends, and for my horses. They are my quiet, peaceful place to be when the world is going crazy....


----------



## nootka (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for those that understood and paid respects to Gramma Pony when she passed away last week. It was somewhat more bearable knowing there were others missing her, thinking of her and understanding the grief we feel over her loss.

Also thankful that she was healthy right up until the last week she was with us, and probably loved almost every minute of her life, that it was a long one even after she was so close to death once.

Thankful for the generous that give to Chances and thankful for my good friends.

Liz


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 21, 2008)

First thing that pops into my head is that I am thankful

my Michael came thru his knee surgery with flying colors,

that he listened up and followed doctors orders and is

recovering quicker than we ever expected.

We're thankful for friends and family and that we've such

wonderful furry 4 footed friends to share our lives with.


----------



## minie812 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for my little italian greyhound foot warmers & mypal Tinker...mmmm...oh yeah my hubby



who puts up with me and all the furry fuzzy animals in our house and farm


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for good health good family good friends and the Grace of God.


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for my health and my wonderful husband


----------



## Jim Guerin (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for my good health, being retired, my Mom, all my furkids and my friends.

Jim Guerin


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 21, 2008)

How wonderful!

I am so thankful for many blessings. My family, my dogs, horses, cats and parrot. My home, my health and that the Phillies won the Series( because my Dad is now in Heaven cheering them on, and maybe he even gave them a few pointers!)

Robin


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm thankful for the person who's donating $1 just because I typed this little note.

I'm also thankful for my life. It may not be perfect but I'm still dancing.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 21, 2008)

I am also thankful for the person who is so generously donating for this cause, and it is so simple for us!

I am thankful for my loving husband, my wonderful daughter, my parents, actually all of my family and friends. I am also thankful for my puppy and all 3 of my horses! And I am very thankful for my health and the health of my family and friends.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful that I could get out of bed this morning as I am VERY sick.






So that earns CMHR 1.00

Now I will go ahead and donate 3.00 for each of the horses in my barn.

2 whom are rescues - General and Bob

3 I am fostering for CMHR - Diamond, Hilda and Dixie

and my own 11 -

Gypse

Satin

Katie

Moonlight and Jewel

Red Snow

Rose

Lilly

Whirlwind

Pointer and last but certainly not least

IZON!

for a grand total of $48.00

Oh what the heck might as well make it an even $50.00!


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for this wonderful forum. I am thankful to those of you that share your wealth of knowledge of Miniature Horses willingly and selflessly on a daily basis. Thank you for being nice to me and for all of your help; it has not been, nor ever will be, taken for granted.

I am thankful that it is Thanksgiving; it is my favorite holiday. I love turkey and all of the traditional Thanksgiving fare and I am thankful that I will get to eat lots and lots and lots of turkey over the holiday.

I am thankful for what very little family I have left; I lost five loved ones in less than a year and a half, including my father.





I am thankful everyday that I wake up and my heart continues to beat, even though it hurts.

I am thankful that I have six wonderful horses. I am thankful everyday that my favorite old mare and soulmate in horse form is still alive.

I am thankful that my mother always supported my love for horses when no one else, including my father, did. I am thankful that my non-horsey husband loves my horses and understands my love and need for horses.

I am thankful to have the best friend a girl could ever ask for, a great dog.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just wondering which, if any, of the donations are still available??? Any of the painted ponies? Fly mask? Wasn't there a sheet or blanket? Just thought if any of them aren't spoken for yet, an update would be good.

And...since we haven't donated yet....

Kitty, Cappy & Bambi are sending $3 each

Dee says since he's twice as big he should send $9

The pups said since they're small they're sending $3

The 2 Kansas Kids who were with me would want to send something, so $6 from Wiz and Toto

And to keep it a nice even number (easier to balance the check book that way), I'll make it $30.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful that I have a husband who loves and supports me no matter what.

I am thankful for the two beautiful healthy children that I have.

I am thankful for the mother who has done nothing but love and support me in every way that she can.

I am thankful for the home that I have.

I am thankful for my friends who are true friends in every sense.


----------



## Debd (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for my wonderful family, friends and beloved animals. I am thankful that my father who has advanced Parkinson's lives close by and will be at our home for Thanksgiving dinner. I am thankful for the person who is donating. May each and every one of you have a blessed holiday season.


----------



## Doobie (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful to God for giving me the responcability to care for his amazing creatures he has put in my life.

And for the friends I have made here on the forum that so willing share both thier knowledge and thier love.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 21, 2008)

Im thankfull for my mom who helps me fuel my passion for showing and my business that pays for it!


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2008)

Brought these forward. Here is what we still have

Some horse out must need a beautiful used blanket for a cold winters night. Especially when it's helping another horse in need. Your horse is just saying " Hey Mom, Dad just add it to my wardrobe to help the rescues. I can always use another blanket!"

$25.00






Collecter's Breyer $30.00 The breyer would make a wonderful gift for under the tree for some one who collects Breyer's











$10.00 Brand new pony size mask.


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful that I can still learn new things each day and that the people God has chosen to be in my life are wonderful loving people who support me in all my many endeavors.

You cant pick your family but you can pick your friends. I am fortunate to have wonderful both and I have never had a bad "horsey" friend. There is something special about people who love horses - they have the ability to open their arms to all types of people and animals. They are compasionate, caring and responsible - in my mind what the basis of a true friend is.

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 21, 2008)

Come on everyone, I am really trying to help Carolyn on this thread to bring in more donations for Chances Mini Rescue.

I am getting a rescue named Pal from Chances and I am so grateful that they had someone to take care of him -foster home- after he left his old home and before I found him.

They have to spend money to get these little sweet ones in shape, farrier, worming, any injuries, food in their bellies.

Cant we all give some money, no matter how small, to help Gods creatures..

Chances works so hard to help everyone of these minis, boy I wish Money grew on trees so non of them would have to suffer...

Missy


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm thankful for my family, friends, Kev, and my fur-kids


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 21, 2008)

Boy we all are very thankful arent we? I am so glad to see that in the world we live in at this time, we all have so many things To Be thankful for and can see them clearly.

Whoever is privately giving $1 for every person who tells what they are thankful for is a Wonderful person in my book!!

Thanks so much for giving us such a simple way to raise money for Chances...

Dont forget the $3 pledges too that Carolyn has set up-$3 adds up quick..

Is anyone gonna buy that Breyer for $30? Come on and buy it or I am gonna cave and do it!! LOL...

Missy


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Gena (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for the wonderful LB family and for Mary Lou and all she does!

I am thankful for each and every day God blesses me with.

For my hubby and children and furkids. For our family and friends.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for sooo many things that I know I'll miss half of them!






My wonderful family.....I'm blessed with healthy parent's who both just turned 80! My wonderful non-horsey husband that still can help deliver a foal in a pinch.





I'm thankful to have a good job that's not likely(God willing) to go anywhere.

I'm thankful to have all my critters that keep me sane so I can continue to work at above stressful job!

I'm thankful that I live in the USA and I'm thankful for all the service men and women that keep our homes safe. We're in a tough time right now but I know this country can turn it around and that neighbors will pull together and help those that need it.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2008)

There are truly so many things to be thankful for isn't there? How can you list them all? First I am thanksful to have been blessed with 4 wonderful kids and a great husband!! We are all healthy and are blessed with all the basics we need. I am thankful to live in this great country and to all the awesome soldiers that defend it. I have a great extended family. My horses keep me sane as does coming to Lil Beginnings every day!! Am very thankful for that!!

But I guess what I am most thankful for are the friends and wonderful people that I have known through good and bad and are my friends regardless....Thanks for having a forgiving heart....you know who you are.


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]What a wonderful person to give $1.00 for each poster who tells what they are thankful for. This will not count but I couldn't resist.[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=14pt]ALL OF US FOSTER HOMES, MEMBERS, SUPPORTERS, BOARD MEMBERS, AND MOST OF ALL.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

THE HORSES WE HAVE IN RESCUE NOW!!!!!!!!

[SIZE=18pt]We are all very thankful for each and every one of you that help us with the horses that are with us now and the ones that will be coming in.[/SIZE]


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Dona (Nov 21, 2008)

I feel very blessed & have many things to be thankful for. But the most important are my family, friends, health, minis.......and the fact that I have finally met my soulmate.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 21, 2008)

I think we have 41 people who have said what they are thankful for -It that right? So that is $41 going to Chances just from people typing!!

We need to find some more people.. Surely more people can type what they are thankful for on this thread so we can raise more money for the rescue horses.

Whoever is doing this pledge made it so darn easy for us to help them give..

Thanks again you sweet, silent person, who doesnt want any pats on the back, just doing this out of the goodness of their heart...





You have a wonderful heart





We so appreciate it...

Missy


----------



## jayne (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for my wonderful husband who has made it possible to have the little farm I've always dreamed of. I am thankful for all my horses and chickens! I am thankful for a warm house and food in the pantry. I am thankful that my life is not filled with complications, but is simple and calm.

I am very much thankful for all the hard work that CMHR does for those little horses who need more love in their lives. I am an approved foster home and hope I can help out some time!

Jayne


----------



## Sterling (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for so many things. For God letting me have the good in my life....for letting me learn from mistakes and bad situations, for my family, pups, horses and farm critters I call my own and have been in my life. My friends here on the forum and for the people that love these little horses and are concerned about giving them good and loving homes.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for my husband - he is a wonderful man -- I don't know how he puts up with me. He is the love of my life and the air I breathe -- he is patient, kind, wise, tolerant, passionate, positive, adorable, handsome, sexy, has a great sense of humor, hard working, talented and so every much more. The world would be a much better place if there were more people like him in it.


----------



## walkermini (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, there are so many things Im thankful for....My family, my health, my job....this great country, and all those that are keeping us free. That I get to live in a wonderful place. And of course, all my fur kids!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for my health, my wonderful and understanding hubby and our family, my dog Angel, and many friends, and of course all my fur-kids. I am especially thankful for all the wonderful people who help the many unwanted animals and all the rescues associated with that, in particulare CMHR.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2008)

WE ONLY HAVE 6 DAYS PEOPLE,,,,,,,,,,,,JUST 6 DAYS!!!!!





















DID YOU HEAR ME????? 6 DAYS UNTIL OUR MISSION ENDS!

So hurry, get to a paypal button,,,,,your mailbox,,,,,or pony express,,,,,,,,oh yeah we don't have that anymore.

6 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## mininik (Nov 21, 2008)

I am thankful for every day.

And THANK YOU to ALL of the very generous and kind hearted people behind this thread!


----------



## Teresa (Nov 21, 2008)

Of course I am thankful for my family...................but I am so thankful that miniature horses came into my life at a time I was going to need such wonderful companions...........and through the miniature horse I have met so many wonderful people who I consider real friends.

We must be thankful for the LB forum and all the helpful information that it provides.

I am thankful for all those that work to rescue horses........and I need to get on the stick and send some money to you.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2008)

Gini

I am only a few days from the begging stage,,,,,,,,,,,,,,do you have a total? I need to know if I have to be on my knees to do so.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump----- $3 is such a small price to pay to help a sweet mini eat ..

Its supposed to be a really cold winter , these rescues need food in their bellies to keep them warm and it takes money to care for them.

Lets make sure they have enough food and care by donating just a few dollars..


----------



## Gini (Nov 21, 2008)

*Frankie and all. Our total so far is[SIZE=14pt] $2131.00[/SIZE]. This is fantastic!!! Thank you everyone for helping the rescue horses especially now with the economic situation what it is. The horses in the rescue need good homes, someone to love them, vet care and good food while waiting for their forever homes. All of you are really making the difference....... Without all of you Chances would have to close their doors like so many other rescues have. We do Thank you!!*

All the money you have contributed is tax deductible as we are a 501c3 rescue please consider just $1.00 to help these mini's out.


----------



## Marty (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you so much generous friends.

Just a few sidenotes:

CMHR was re-organized this spring and we are working hard but VERY happy every single day together as a united team to serve under the fabulous leadership of Jess Freer our CMHR President. We all love working under his guidence. In this business its a heart ache. But Jess gives us the encouragement we need to carry on and deal with anything that is thrown at us. And when we see a horse has turned a corner, it makes it so worth while and we celebrate.

We have taken in several horses this year that were a disaster, some in impossible circumstances that were horrid and we cried a lot of tears together. 90% of them are now well, happy, and SAFE in their new adoptive homes. The others are well and waiting to find a home.

OUR BARN DOORS ARE WIDE OPEN for any horse in need.

Your money goes to vaccinate, pull coggins, buy special supplements, wormers, and geld stallions and pay vet the bills. All the money goes to horse care.

There is no need to allow any horse to stand out there and freeze to death and starve to death this winter when CMHR IS HERE TO HELP. And YES we even work nights and weekends and probably holidays too, we don't care; so if you need someone, you will find someone is on call for you.

We are confidental and WILL NOT disclose names to the public.


----------



## albahurst (Nov 22, 2008)

I, too, am thankful for the CMHR organization- working behind the scenes day to day to help minis in need. Thank you all for your tireless efforts to ease the pain and suffering of those precious horses that have come into your lives - to help them live healthy, happy, and dignified lives on this earth. Thank you so much!

And, today I am particularly thankful I was able to bring my mare, Blondie, home from the hospital after her second sinus surgery in a 5 week period. I am thankful I found a surgeon and his staff so excellently trained to do the surgery, and with the compassion that provided my girl the love and attention she so needed during nearly a two week stay at the hospital a long way from home. She is home - we got home late this afternoon - she looks great and seems very happy. I understand she was 'spoiled rotten' while at the hospital. But, I personally don't think she was spoiled, I think she was given the compassion and love she needed to recover so well




And, with time, I pray she will continue to heal. She is a joy to my life and I want to spend many years with her around



You see, a part of me would be missing without my horses- I think you all know what I mean





And, my list of what I am thankful for wouldn't be complete without mentioning my family and health. Too often we may take these for granted. I pray I will never do that and will always be mindful of how fortunate I am to have both.

Happy Holidays to you all ~

Peggy


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 22, 2008)

I am thankful for so many things, but mostly, at this minute, I am thankful that my Dad is finally home after haveing some problems after his surgery. He is now well on the way to mending.

Angie


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 22, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 22, 2008)

I always love this thread! I'm thankful for my wonderful husband, my parents, that I have a home and my animals are all healthy.

Sending in my donation as soon as I post this.

5 horses x $3 = $15

2 kitties (who love the horses) x $3 = $6.00

2 humans (who love the horses) x $3 = $6.00

__________

$27.00 + $3 to make an even $30.00


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2008)

IT'S THE SNAIL MAIL MATCH!!!!!

All you need to do is mail your donation of $3 or more by the US Postal Service, with a postmark of Nov. 24, or Nov. 25, and an extra $1 donation will be made to CMHR. So if you have been waiting to get yours in the mail NOW is a great time! It will earn CMHR another $1.

The address of where to mail your donation appears on page 1.

No body has anything to do on Sunday, it is too cold, so take the time to sit and write a check, money order, to CMHR for your $3 donation so one horse out there isn't cold!

This has always done well in the past, and it is sure to keep Gini on her toes! So Gini, you now have to go to the mail box and you have to keep track of those 2 postmark dates. K?


----------



## chandab (Nov 22, 2008)

There's money in my Paypal account today, so sending another $15 for CMHR. Two more minis, plus the three saddle horses are donating.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2008)

Do you have your checkbook out? I'll wait while you go get it.

Ok

Date: 11/22/2008

Pay to the Order: CMHR

$3.00

I can't sign your name, there is just too many of you, just go ahead and do it on your own, k?

Send to Gini.

Gini Acton

16340 N. Coronada View Rd.

Tucson AZ 85739

Make sure to add a stamp.

In the mail by Monday or Tuesday!

Eassssssssssyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow.... I haven't been on this website since October 30 because I no longer have Minis. I do still belong to a few Mini Yahoo groups, and do you know I have not heard *anything* about this fundraiser at all?!?!?



None of the mini lists I am subbed to are talking about this. That's horrible!! I had no idea that this was going on and its such a great idea! I'll bet you raise more money asking for $3, than the fund raiser I received this week from a local charity who wants $50!

I also noticed that while I was reading this thread, I was the only one reading it! 21 pages, and I was the only one reading the whole time. Well, I am off to spread the word about this great idea, but first, I am going to write a check for $20 in memory of my wonderful little Sammy who I lost on August 21, 2008 after having him only 2 very short years. He was 11, so I thought I would have him in my life a lot longer.





Thanks for everything you do!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2008)

4 DAYS GUYS,,,,,,,WE JUST GOT 4 DAYS UNTIL THE MISSION COMES TO AN END





GO TELL EVERYONE YOU KNOW!

Getting your hair done this week? Tell you stylist.

Going to the grocery? Tell your clerk.

Going to the dentist? Tell all their staff.

Getting your car fixed? Tell your mechanic.

Checking your email? Tell your address book.

Do you have friends here? Do they know? Have they read?

More gifts soon, keep watching and reading.








WE ONLY HAVE 4 DAYS TO GO!!!


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 23, 2008)

We would like to donate $25.00 in memory of our son, Kerry - he loved animals and would have loved these precious miniatures.

Here is Kerry proudly showing his pony.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2008)

It's a special gift from Lisa at Ozark Minitack!!!!!

[SIZE=24pt]THANK YOU LISA!![/SIZE]

ONLY FOR THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE WHO DONATE!

THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE WHO DONATE $20 OR MORE, YOU WILL RECEIVE A $10 GIFT CARD FROM OZARK!!!!!

SO YOU GET HALF YOUR MONEY BACK, HOW GREAT IS THAT!

All you need to do is post here, saying you are donating the $20 or more






,,,,,paypal or snail mail,,,,,,,and the $10 gift card will be yours!

It is kind people like Lisa that keep us going. Thank you again Lisa, and to all have helped CMHR during our mission,,,,a huge thank you!

So, just post, get half your money back!!!!!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 23, 2008)

OK - I'm in for $30! Sending via Paypal


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2008)

That's one!





We have 9 gift cards yet to hand out!!!!!!

The picture of Kerry is priceless, a boy, a smile and a horse.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Russ (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, I'm in on your gift card offer.... 20.00 coming by snail mail



....first timer here and money is tight but have much to be greatful for this year! From me, Rose, Baby, Rico and Angie....we wish all our mini friends 2 and 4 legged a blessed Thanksgiving and healthy happy 2009!

Lisa at Ozark you are awesome!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay, I'm in for $20 via paypal as soon as I get home from work. Things are TIGHT this month after my accident but I've got a lot to be thankful for! Kody sends $5 for his fellow minis, Spyder sends $5 for his fellow tough-lifers getting a second chance, Mom sends $5 for those doing good works, and I send $5 because I love this forum.





Leia


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 23, 2008)

We will donate $25.00 from all our guys

it has been a hard year but feel fortunate our horses

have a good home so want to help some others have the same

I'll go to paypal now

Thanks Lisa great offer

Lori & Art

Eagles Ring Farm


----------



## Relic (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay l just did paypal and donated a 100 bucks from our minis....that rotten exchange rate hurt a bit though..


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2008)

*A big thank you to Lisa for doing the $10.00 gift certificate!! As of now we have in the account and or pledged a total of*

[SIZE=14pt]$2417.00[/SIZE]


----------



## bevann (Nov 23, 2008)

I will be sending $100 because I think CMHR is AWESOME and for all my Minis and all of the great people and lifetime friends I have made due to being involved with Minis. Mine is coming via smail mail.Keep it up so we can get lots of money for such a GREAT group of volunteers.


----------



## Jana Nichols (Nov 23, 2008)

Double Diamond Tack applauds what Ozark has offered, and would also like to give the next 10 people that donate $20 or more, a $10.00 gift certificate. If we could get the names of the 10 people who donate, we will send them certificates. This is a great opportunity to donate to a wonderful cause! Happy holidays!

Sincerely,

Jana Nichols

Double Diamond Farm and Tack


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2008)

We still have 4 gift cards left!!!!(With Ozark)!!

Thanks to each person so very much, and thank you again Lisa!

It takes a whole lot of people to make CMHR successful. Right from my own grandson who donated $3, to the person who could not give quite that, to the person who gave a few hundred, to the person who fosters, who transports, who sits all night with a new rescue, who adopts, who does all the paperwork.

We all can make it easier for the next person up to do their job, what they do best. By giving the $3 we allow the next person to take over and get the horse to the point of "adopted home".


















So some of our jobs are just to talk forever and a day, some to give a few dollars, but each job from top to bottom is very important.

It is so great to know that those who do the actual rescue have less to worry about because those before them were great at their job.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2008)

Jana,

WoooooooooHooooooooooo

If it is ok with you, we will use yours for donors 11-20 to receive your gift certificate. Making a total of 20 great folks today getting 1/2 their money back!

$20 or more!!!!

[SIZE=18pt]THANK YOU DOUBLE DIAMOND ![/SIZE]


----------



## kaykay (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow you guys are awesome!!





Thank you both so much from the bottom of my heart





THANK YOU OZARK MOUNTAIN TACK AND DOUBLE DIAMOND!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2008)

These do NOT have to be done by paypal.

Just respond that you are donating, paypal or snail mail,,,,,and we will subtract that gift card.

PLUS,,,,,,if you send it by snail mail tomorrow or Tuesday, another $1 will be added for our snail mail match!!!!

There's money everywhere


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Gini,

You know,,,,,,I was thinking,,,,,,,,(help us all),,,,,,I REALLY, really wanted to hit $4,000.00 by tonight,,,,,I mean really!

What do you think? I don't know.

We DO have a lot of people reading, but are they donating?

What do you guys think? Can we do it? Can we hit $4,000.00 by tonight?

Can you help???????? Have you donated???????? Told everyone you know??????

HELP















Get a friend to help














Heck I don't care, get an enemy to help, and maybe make a friend





So Gini, what do YOU think?

In the end,,,,,,,,it all comes down to you, the person reading,,,,,,please help!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 23, 2008)

I will send my check tomorrow!

21 = $3 for Pinky, Jake, Falcon, Rio, DeeDee, Mister, And Charm, and $1 each for the three possible babies coming next year. =$25.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2008)

I know I am just tired from the parade (i.e, getting too old) but where is the address and my 8 minis x 3 then double that cause I think they are extra special donation will be on its way.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 23, 2008)

My $33 for the fire and Ice PP will be in the mail tomorrow, and I'll add another $17 to make it an even $50. I did send it to everyone I knew, but no luck unless they donated and didn't tell me. Hey Gini I know it's Sunday, but do we have a total?

Christy


----------



## Gini (Nov 23, 2008)

*Carolyn, I think it might just be !!!! Let's all try. Each year Carolyn has run this $3.00 mission of thanks and for the 2 weeks really gives of her time to keep this rolling. Carolyn, again Thank you!! Let's see if we can't make Carolyn's goal of $4000.00. Times are hard with the economy and such. Jobs being lost, prices going up, and families struggling, the one thing that is constant in our lives is these wonderful little horses. We have had a huge number of horses coming into the rescue this year. In just going back and estimating what our vet bills, transport to bring the miniatures to safely, and some feed this amount this year has been over $12,000.00. Again this is an estimate and is probably low. If we didn't have the $3.00 mission of thanks, the auctions and some that send the $10.00 per month pledge and the wonderful people that send donations thru the year we would not be able to help these guys. *

Please know each $1.00 that is donated goes totally to the horses. All the members of the board, fosters, and the other people in CMHR are doing this totally for the love of these animals and we appreciate all!

We had a situation today where I got a call from Theresa who with Art is fostering Tina. She said Tina was off feed and laying down looking at her sides.

She called and we had the vet out on a Sunday and he tubed her. The vet feels it is a gas colic. If it wasn't for you all we would not have been able to have her treated especially not on a weekend. Our total as of today is [SIZE=14pt]$2730.00[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2008)

GREAT, GREAT Total!!!!!!

I know it's getting late, paypal is open late, but I still think we should try. WE CAN CAN CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!

We still have gift cards! Donate $20 and you get $10 of it back. We all loooovvvvvvveeeeeeee to go shopping for our horses and they are such great, supportive mini tack companies! Promise!

Thanks again Ozark Mountain and Double Diamond.

Please, $3 is $3 and that is what we have asked for.

Your $3 is important too.

Thank you!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2008)

Can't stay awake enough to get to paypal.

I have a solution.

First, get up off your chair.

There.

Now dance like this.




































If you think HE is funny doing it,,,,,,,,,you should see me!!

Yeah, it'll get you moving.


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 23, 2008)

Sending a check snail-mail tomorrow for:

The horses :Spirit, Crystal, Julie, DJ, Pearl, Starbound, Rocky, Dandy, Winsaton, Ruby and DD, and in memory of my sweet Senny.

The dogs: Christi, Rowdee and Mickey, and in memory of Reggie and Kaidee.

The hens and Mr. Rooster want to donate too as Mr. Rooster is a Rescue,(he is a ex-Fighting Chicken) and the girls really think he is pretty cool.(so does he



)

The Barn cats.

and I'll add a few dollars and make it an even $100.00.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you all so much!

We still have gift cards left, just $20 will get you $10 back!!!

3 DAYS !

Gini, I know it is not easy keeping track of it all!

Thank you


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 24, 2008)

Carolyn are there any g cards left?

Missy


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 24, 2008)

We just donated $25 through paypal!! Keep up the great work!!

Heidi


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok put me down for $20. I will mail tomorrow as the mail has come already today..

Missy


----------



## Connie P (Nov 24, 2008)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Teresa (Nov 24, 2008)

Found the address on the first page....."the check is in the mail"..............it really is...


----------



## Marty (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you

While Shannon is up to her eyeballs in paperwork, and Gini is counting the donations, I have been an ADOPTION MANIAC!!!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS PART! I HAVE THE BEST JOB EVER!~ And here is your good news:

This is an update for you all on our holiday adoption promotion.

Diamond is not enroute to her new forever home in Oklahoma right now. Connie is so heartbroken and will miss her so bad, but it was her call, as she couldn't take any more fridgid Michigan winters so Diamond is heading for a warmer climate to live out her remaining days with a super attentive and loving family

Pal will be going to forum member Basketmiss Missy in MO

Snip got adopted SATURDAY!!!!!!! He gets to stay in Texas with his new mommy and little girl

Jasmine and Soldier AKA Teddy will be going to one of TV's very own ANIMAL COPS IN NEW YORK!!!

What an honor it was for me to work with such a hero!

Sparky is going to live the life of a king in Georgia

I have an adoption pending on Little Dun and looks like she will be going to Texas

THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, I am going into Paypal right now to donate another $20!! This is such a great cause, I just can't help but help out again!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 24, 2008)

Marty, I am so glad so many have been adopted recently- sounds like you all have been working your little tails off!!

I cant wait to get Pal...

Missy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2008)

Just look at all of those adoptions, how awesome!!

See,,,,,it works and YOU make it happen. Thank you all so very much.

We do still have gift cards avaliable from Double Diamon Tack!!!! Just donate $20 and they will give you $10,,,,what a deal and what a great cause!!!

Just a few days to go and you will be rid of me






but admit it,,,,,you'll kind of miss me too, huh?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 24, 2008)

You all have been just about the best, I realize putting up with me for this long isn't easy.

I hope it makes it a little easier knowing it is going to a great cause!

For every person who has posted, donated, thank you so much!

I am sure hoping Gini gets a bunch of surprises from her mail man in the next few days!!!!!!

Snail mail match still going on. Tomorrows post date on your envelope will get CMHR another dollar!

Thanks so much


----------



## rockin r (Nov 24, 2008)

Gini said:


> We had a situation today where I got a call from Theresa who with Art is fostering Tina. She said Tina was off feed and laying down looking at her sides.She called and we had the vet out on a Sunday and he tubed her. The vet feels it is a gas colic. If it wasn't for you all we would not have been able to have her treated especially not on a weekend. Our total as of today is [SIZE=14pt]$2730.00[/SIZE][/b]


I am happy to report that Tina is feeling better...She is not 100% but she is up, her head is back up and she is walking with the mares today!!!!!






If any one wants to check in on her, and help keep an eye on her, it is GREATLY appreciated!!!! The link is at the bottom of my post...She is on cam #1 in my mare barn.. She is such a proud mare, that it hurts my soul to see her not feeling well.....As Gini said, if not for all the generous people here and elsewhere, these wonderful horses would be left to fend for themselves or worst....When Mary first called me about fostering, it scared me, why I don't know. Art said bring them on! Lets go and get them! It is the best thing we ever did for Tina and Jasmine and ourselves! We have pledged to be a forever foster home to minis in need for CMHR. We will be very sad when Jasmine goes to her new home in a few weeks (I don't even want to think about it). But then it opens our barn and our hearts to another horse that needs to be loved, kept warm in a cozy stall during the winter, and to have a full belly 2 or 3 times a day........ We don't know much about their past, but we do know this...This Thanksgiving they will have a nice hot bran mash with carrots, Karo, animal crackers and a raisin or two for their Thanksgiving Dinner! YUM! YUM! And thanks to the BOD of CMHR and their selective process on adopting these horses, THEIR FUTURE WILL NEVER BE LIKE THEIR PAST AGAIN!!!! I can tell you personally, Tina and Jasmine love all of you from the bottom of their hearts









Theresa and Art

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm


----------



## blueprintminis (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, Carolyn.......if there is a Double Diamond gift card left I will donate another $20 and I'll snail mail it out tomorrow for a postmark worth another $1 for the precious rescues. Let me know ASAP if I made it in time for a gift card. I need some new halters and I love the ones from Double Diamond.

Laura


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2008)

Yip, we sure do! And after yours we still have some left.

Thanks Laura!

$20 will get you $10 from DD.

2 days!

Just 2 days!

Really, only 2 days!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 25, 2008)

Carolyn, Did you get me down for one of the Double Diamond gc? I mailed my $20 to Gini today..

Thanks

Missy


----------



## Vintage_Farms (Nov 25, 2008)

We would like to donate 100.00 and if there are gift cards left can we donate that also?

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## jbrat (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd like to send some $ for this great cause, but this thread has grown and become overwhelming to read, so I hope it is okay to ask *what is the paypal addy to send a donation too*. I'm sure its listed somewhere so sorry to ask you to repeat it.

And I had read that if we told what we are thankful for someone would donate an extra dollar ~ Well I'm thankful for that person/s.

I'm Thankful for way to much to list here.

I'd like to thank everyone on this forum and to wish you all a great holiday season!

I'd also like to say how thankful I am for all my loved ones 2 & 4 legged.






ETA: Found it! sent our contribution


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Nov 25, 2008)

$20 sent via PayPal from Dave and I.





Are there still any of the Ozark Tack gift certificates available?


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 25, 2008)

Marty said:


> Thank you thank you thank you
> 
> While Shannon is up to her eyeballs in paperwork, and Gini is counting the donations, I have been an ADOPTION MANIAC!!!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS PART! I HAVE THE BEST JOB EVER!~ And here is your good news:
> 
> ...


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 25, 2008)

Bump this up so more people will see it and give to Chances-lets help the minis in need...


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes we do still have gift cards avaliable,,,,,,,to all who donate $20 or more, you will receive $10 back.

What a great deal!!!!

I just can not thank all of you enought, and I do mean each and every person. It take everyone and you are a part of that.

Gini, I would like a total tonight,,,,,,,,I may just have to go get some people.








So if you are on the forum at all, maybe you could come here and post about the zillions of dollars you are donating before I have to come find you to do it!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2008)

Just send your $3 to

Gini Acton

16340 N. Coronada View Rd.

Tucson AZ 85739

or by paypal at [email protected]

or visit their site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org the paypal button is on the front page, on the left.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh man,,,,,,,,,where did Gini go,,,,,,,,,,,is it taking THAT long to count up all the money?????


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2008)

I see several of you reading here, uhhh,,,,,,, 7 to be exact.

I have a $10 gift card for you!

It all just takes a few minutes, will you take that time to donate and help out a horse for even a day?

You are the best!


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 25, 2008)

So $3.00 sounds great to me for a cheap contribution. I squeazed the water from the beggers and explained that they have to tighten their belts and give.

For Ariel $5.00

For Jasmine $3.00

For Duckie $3.00

For Jimmy $3.00

For Koda $3.00

For the memory of Shortpig $3.00

For the memory of Rodney $3.00

For my brother who is dying from Cancer and refuses any and all treatment options I will give 2 x $3.00 plus $1.00

from me it will arrive late and I hope thats ok.

So now Ariel is out there crying her heart out doesn't believe in tightening the belt. But she will overcome I am sure.

Afterall the flavor of Cinnamon will help. She is however talking about putting on a knap sack and heading for a new home at Chances Miniature Horse Rescue where apparently horses are cared for waaay better than here at home. *So I upped her share to $5.00 for being such a little whiner.*

Jimmy, Koda, Jasmine and Duckie were more than happy to give and very proud of this opportunity. So they will get a special treat in their buckets tonight.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 25, 2008)

Did the blanket I donated sell? I just want to make sure if it did I get it out. Do we have a total? COme on guys let's make this a great year for the minis!!!

Christy


----------



## terrid (Nov 25, 2008)

Just sent in my donation to paypal.

My mini-$3 for each Jazzy and Rio

and the big horses didn't want to be left out so they wanted to give to-so $3 each for Jasper, Dealer, Joker and $3 each for each of grandkids Kaylee, Braden and Cheyenne and one dollar to round it off. This is a great fund raiser. Keep up the great work!


----------



## blueprintminis (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay! I mean Hey! Where is everybody? Only a short time left. People should be donating right and left! Just $3. That won't even buy your morning latte. I challenge everyone who is thankful that their four legged animals ate a good supper and have adequate shelter tonight to donate just $3 dollars. It feels SO GOOD!!!!!!! We have so much to be thankful for. Let's help the neglected little ones have something to be thankful for too!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone and remember....... only 29 shopping days til Christmas!


----------



## Gini (Nov 25, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*Frankie and all. I have a house full of people today and tonight. I will put a total in the am if it's ok. I can't even think right now. Nothing came in the mail today so I should have a good total in the am.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Christy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, it is our last day! Wheeeeeeeewwwwww!

Been a long 3 weeks but well worth it! I figured we would be short of our goal there is so much more people have to take care of, but what we have is going to help so very very many and I can not begin to thank you

[SIZE=18pt]WAIT A MINUTE,,,,,,,,,,,,[/SIZE]

WE STILL HAVE TODAY!

We are not done yet..........Keep it coming,,,,,,,,we can help even more,,,,,,,

we have ONE day left,,,,,,,,we can do it!!!!!!!!!

$3

$3

And YES, you can still send it my snail mail.

We won't have a true total for just over a week!!!!

Gini needs to see her mail man!!!!!!!

What are you thankful for?????? Your minis??????? Is it worth $3?

LET'S KEEP GOING!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2008)

Just send your $3 to

Gini Acton

16340 N. Coronada View Rd.

Tucson AZ 85739

or by paypal at [email protected]

or visit their site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org the paypal button is on the front page, on the left.

[SIZE=24pt]ONE DAY!!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 26, 2008)

$12.00 on the way from Paypal( that all I had left in it LOL)


----------



## kaykay (Nov 26, 2008)

> So I upped her share to $5.00 for being such a little whiner.


I laughed so hard reading that! thank you!


----------



## stanlee (Nov 26, 2008)

I am sending our donation via paypal as soon as I get done typing this. WHAT A GREAT MISSION. THANKS CAROLYN!!!!!








I know most of us are feeling the stress's of our economy and worldly WOES! But what a great feeling I have ASSISTING CMHR.

We have fostered for CMHR for going on 3 years now and we are so happy to lend our time, sweat, tears, and $ for the simple pleasure of helping the little furries who need the extra love, care, and groceries that they didn't get in the past. That said I breakdown who our donation is From

My wife and I = 6.00

our human Kiddos Olivia, Luke, and Nik = 9.00

Our Fuzzy kiddos

9 minis = 27.00

5 mini donks = 15.00

3 dogs = 9.00

5 cats = 15.00

Cochese = 19.00

Cochese was my first rescue. CMHR wasn't involved with him. But I sure wish I new about them when I found him. He crossed the Rainbow bridge this past May at the ripe old age of 24. He got to go peacefully with his head lying in my lap getting the rubs he so learned to love during his time here with us. I found him in a dark cold dirty barn covered in POOP. He was starved beyond belief , full of worms, and struggling to breath suffering from pneumonia. His owner stated he was dying and that is why she left him closed up in that dark dirty cold barn!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well to make a long story short I bought him. Yes I said bought him. Thought he would die on the way home. But he didn't and after many long nights, vet visits, up and downs he pulled through. we were lucky enough to share 5 years with old grandpa and he taught me so many lessons. The best being his kind huge caring heart. Even after all he suffered he still loved and loved being loved. He put up with our small children pulling tugging and kissing him. He always wanted more.

OK so my point is COME ON PEOPLE THIS IS THE LAST DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LETS MAKE IT A GREAT ONE!!!!!!! Open your hearts and give what you can!!!!!

Everyone at CMHR KNOW THAT THE WHITES IN ILLINOIS LOVE YOU ALL






!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GINI here comes our $100.00 Better late than never


----------



## jbrat (Nov 26, 2008)

Bump to the top!

It's the last day!!

Thanks to all for your donations and all the work everyone here does to keep thier own animals happy and healthy, and to all of us who want to help the mini's and others out there who are less fortunate!

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!!


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## stanlee (Nov 26, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## AngieA (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok I can't hold back any longer...

Here is $3.00 for Sam...the colt you got from Getitia out of Sure Man' Frankie....I know he is fine.

Sure Man $6 He has an allowance

Night $3

Copper $3

$5 because the 3 of them get to go to Aunt Becky's every winter for a vacation while I am away.

$5 because they are healthy and happy and so loved...never have to worry about a shelter or a meal.

$5 Because I miss them.......and am so Thankful they have been in my life





Total $30.00

Snail mail Friday morning......


----------



## Gini (Nov 26, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*YOU ALL ARE AWESOME!!! Carolyn our total today is $3746.00[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=14pt]I know there is more to come in the mail so I won't be able to post the grand total for a week or so. CMHR would like to thank all who make this rescue what it is. Without all of you we would have to close the doors. Thank you from the bottom of our hearts![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Carolyn, a very special thank you for helping the rescue. You are one very special lady!!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Everyone our heartfelt THANKS!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you all so very much! I know it is tough for everyone. You are all very appreciated!

Angie, thanks so much! Sam is great, can not wait to show him next year. He is soooo much fun!

We still need your help,,it is not too late!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2008)

What an awesome, awesome total! Woohooooooooo

We have one last sale item!!

Ozark Mountain has donated more gift cards.

A donation of $30 or more to CMHR will get you a $25 gift card from Ozark!!!

Thank you again Lisa for all your support.

You must respond here, the first 4 to respond! Pay by paypal or snail mail!!

We only have 4, so let us know the donation is for the gift card!!! $30 gets you $25 and for a great cause.

We still have time for more!!

WE CAN CAN CAN do this!


----------



## CyndiD (Nov 26, 2008)

Carolyn,

OK..how about me paypalling you $30....hope I am not too awfully late...


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 26, 2008)

Does your club need a giveaway for their show - do you need a secret santa gift? Jump on this chance and help Chances in a big way.

Everyone has been so wonderful - lets end this with a big bang !!!

Ozark has done their part - now I am going to do mine. I will give $3 per horse - plus $3 for the unborn babies. I am sending a check via snailmail for $96.00 from all of the minis and shetlands at Ozark Mountain Miniatures.

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone !!!!

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## Russ (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok Frankie and Lisa your Ozark gift card offer tonight is too good to pass by.....I'M IN for $30.00




it will be coming snail mail......I'll put it in Friday's mail. The other check went out 2 days ago so Gini you will have 2 letters from me in good ole Iowa!





Thank you everyone for all you do for CMHR! Lisa at Ozark you were my secret santa last year and your good will keeps on keeping on this year...THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart.....your the best! HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 26, 2008)

We have 2 gift cards left!!!

Remember your $3 is important too, won't you consider!!!

Please last night!

I'm sending more for Russ's Gumby cause I gotta!!!

Do we have enough money for the last horse? Could it be your $3?


----------



## horsefeather (Nov 26, 2008)

OK, I've already sent some, but the Ozark card got me



I will send $30 by paypal right now.

Pam

P.S. Lisa, you're AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Mona (Nov 26, 2008)

And I'll take the last one. My PayPal for another $30 is on the way!


----------



## Marty (Nov 26, 2008)

You are all so amazing. CMHR thanks you and the horses thank you. We are soooooo geared up and ready to tackle whatever the New Year brings us. The barn doors are wide open.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 27, 2008)

I want to thank you all so very much, the list is long.

I wish your family the happiest of holidays!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 27, 2008)

I just sent a donation via papypal, today on Thanksgiving.

Thank you CMHR for all you do!!

Robin

TRUEJOY MINIATURES

Sewell, NJ 08080


----------



## Teresa (Nov 27, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the grand total after all the snail mail payments get there. I mailed mine on Monday....or was it Saturday.....whenever. This is great.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## Westwood Farms (Nov 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say, my paypal is on the way. Happy Thanksgiving !!!

Almost Forgot,

Mine is in Memory of:

Nugget, my buddy of 25 years who I lost this summer

Meastoso II Lita III My Lipizanner Stallion who died in Hurricane Gustov

and our dear Grace, who was lost in Hurricane Ike

We miss you all daily.....


----------



## Gini (Nov 28, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*Carolyn*[/SIZE]

Had 8 checks in the mail today.... Our new total is ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ [SIZE=24pt]*$4036.00*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]*Will post final total in a week or so..... How awesome is this total!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 28, 2008)

That's definitely AWESOME!! Anxious to hear what the next few days brings.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Doesn't it all just make your heart feel warm





What a wonderful total from a wonderful group of people!

You all should feel so good about helping all of those who other wise could not/can not help themselves.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow!!!



That's awesome!


----------



## kimbell (Dec 2, 2008)

Can we still send our $3 ? I don't know how I missed this.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Dec 2, 2008)

I need to send in mine as well. Can't believe I have forgotten to do this!

I do have a paypal account if we can use it.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 2, 2008)

Wowwwwwwww that is amazing!!





And yes you can still send yours and cmhr does take paypal

What a group of awesome people


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 5, 2008)

Gini and Carlolyn, is there a final total yet??

Missy


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting a new total.....it's been a week since the latest update. Should have been time for the snail mail (like mine) to arrive.


----------



## Gini (Dec 5, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*With the 2 checks arriving today our grand total is..........*[/SIZE]

 [SIZE=24pt] *$4639.00*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]*Thank you all for helping to make this a wonderful **"Mission of Thanks"*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*A special thank you goes to Frankie :love who makes this possible each year!!!







*[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Dec 5, 2008)

My part is fun and easy compared to all the others who put in so much time all year round. Who would of thought something so small as $3 would do so much good?

The true thank you's go to all of those with a big heart who do what they can to contribute in what ever way. It takes each and every one, and to you, thank you so very much, so VERY much.

What an awesome total from such an awesome group, thank you seems so small as you all are worth so much more.

THANK YOU


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a *fantastic* total. Thank you Frankie for keeping us on our toes and reminding us to be thankful for what we have.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 6, 2008)

[SIZE=24pt]*Yeah!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 9, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]WOW!!!!!!!
























That is wonderful.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Connie P (Dec 9, 2008)

:cheers



:SoHappy



:yeah



:SoCool






:BananaHappy


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 9, 2008)

WooHoo!! That is a nice amount everyone raised to help the sweet minis who dont choose to be left behind, malnourished, or just not given Enough - food, love, attention, trimmings, etc..

Thanks Carolyn for doing this-I was glad to beable to contribute..

Missy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 9, 2008)

I just realized I won the Amish dolls!



Yeah!

Is it $25 and where do I send the money? I need to send a money order so hubby only finds out AFTER they arrive!


----------

